

Using Twitter To Identify Psychopaths - nonprofiteer
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2012/07/20/using-twitter-to-help-expose-psychopaths/

======
ColinWright
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4282565>

